# GAMCA medical for Oman - UAE Resident



## Chikki

Medical report - Moving to Oman from UAE

My new employer in Oman has asked for GAMCA medical fitness certificate, seems I will have to go to India in order to get tested. Since I have a valid UAE employment visa, will I still be required to produce the GAMCA fitness report? 

Can it be done in UAE? 

I know a few people who got their visas and travelled without any such certificate, landed and got the mandatory medical test done prior to visa stamping. 

Can anyone assist / has anyone been through the process? Please advise, thanks


----------



## Chikki

For all those seeking the same information, I have confirmed and verified update on the above;

1) All AGCC residents (expats with Residence visa in GCC countries) DO NOT require GAMCA for Oman visa processing, it is listed as an exemption.

2) If the employer insists on a Medical Fitness Certificate, Al Baraha hospital in Dubai is one of the authorized hospitals which conducts these tests, reports will have to be attested by Ministry of Foreign / External Affairs and thereafter Attested by Consulate of Oman in Dubai.


----------



## ashrafpv007

now i am in uae on visit visa. i got a offer letter from oman. for oman visa i need to take a medical checkup or not?


----------



## rakhichen

*GAMCA medical test for Bahrain in UAE*

Hi,

I'm currently working in Dubai. My new employer in Bahrain asked a GAMCA report to process. 

Should I do it in India or is there any center in UAE or is it exempted same like Oman?

I would like to hear from you.

Thanks,
Rakesh





Chikki said:


> For all those seeking the same information, I have confirmed and verified update on the above;
> 
> 1) All AGCC residents (expats with Residence visa in GCC countries) DO NOT require GAMCA for Oman visa processing, it is listed as an exemption.
> 
> 2) If the employer insists on a Medical Fitness Certificate, Al Baraha hospital in Dubai is one of the authorized hospitals which conducts these tests, reports will have to be attested by Ministry of Foreign / External Affairs and thereafter Attested by Consulate of Oman in Dubai.


----------



## Arun Johnson

I would like to know whether reports attesting by Ministry of Foreign / External Affairs and thereafter Attested by Consulate of Oman in Dubai mandatory.
[/QUOTE]


----------

